# Which MA?



## Cathain (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm a 28 year old looking to get back into MA.

Several years ago, I attended an IAKSA kickboxing class for about 4 months and was about to grade for my orange belt. My motivation suffered and I ended up not going back (laziness basically).
They also offered Lau Gar Kung Fu to more advanced students which really interested me much more than the kickboxing, but they prefer that new students get a grounding in kickboxing first.

Now I'm thinking of going back (will probably have to start from the beginning again) mainly for self-defense and fitness. However, I've discovered a Ninjutsu class also nearby which sounds really interesting.

Any advice on what I should do, and the pros and cons of both?


----------



## bydand (Dec 24, 2006)

Check everything in your area out.  Not to be vague, but you need to try out as many as you have avaliable and there will be one art that just grabs you.  I personally found that in ninjutsu back in the mid 90's, I had tried several different arts and lacked motivation as well; until I walked into a ninjutsu dojo and was hooked.  It was like night and day for me, I couldn't go enough and loved every minute of it. 

For you it may an art you hadn't even thought of attending.  Go to as many different schools as you can and talk to the instructors in each.  A great instructor makes probably a bigger difference that the art.  The will be some different opinions on that last statement I'll bet, but, a great instructor can motivate a student more than a great art with a lackluster instructor.  Go, try, enjoy the search!   Let us know what area you are located in and I'll bet there will be someone here who can help finding those great instructors you are looking for.

Also, welcome to Martial Talk.  The best Martial arts forum on the web in my opinion.


----------



## Cathain (Dec 24, 2006)

bydand said:


> Check everything in your area out.  Not to be vague, but you need to try out as many as you have avaliable and there will be one art that just grabs you.  I personally found that in ninjutsu back in the mid 90's, I had tried several different arts and lacked motivation as well; until I walked into a ninjutsu dojo and was hooked.  It was like night and day for me, I couldn't go enough and loved every minute of it.
> 
> For you it may an art you hadn't even thought of attending.  Go to as many different schools as you can and talk to the instructors in each.  A great instructor makes probably a bigger difference that the art.  The will be some different opinions on that last statement I'll bet, but, a great instructor can motivate a student more than a great art with a lackluster instructor.  Go, try, enjoy the search!


Thanks, that sounds like good advice.



> Let us know what area you are located in and I'll bet there will be someone here who can help finding those great instructors you are looking for.


Bellshill, Lanarkshire, Scotland.



> Also, welcome to Martial Talk.  The best Martial arts forum on the web in my opinion.


Mine too, considering this is the only forum I got a response on


----------



## Kacey (Dec 24, 2006)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you're not the first person to come here looking for this type of information.  Here is a great article about choosing an art; if you use the search function in the blue bar, you'll be able to find quite a few discussions about choosing the right school.  Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome and go to the Dojang and sit and watch, make a list of what you are looking for in the Arts and ask those question to the instructor and decide from there what best fits in yourarea


----------



## Cathain (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and info guys 

I'm not sure if I will have the time to go round them all, but I'll be sure to take time to look into as many as I can before making a decision.
Hopefully reading more here will help me make an informed choice as well.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 24, 2006)

Cathain said:


> Thanks for the welcome and info guys
> 
> I'm not sure if I will have the time to go round them all, but I'll be sure to take time to look into as many as I can before making a decision.
> Hopefully reading more here will help me make an informed choice as well.


I agree with what everyone else has said - look around and pick less for the style and more for the instructor that motivates you.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 24, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I agree with what everyone else has said - look around and pick less for the style and more for the instructor that motivates you.



I disagree; styles DO matter, at least as much as instructors.

But I'm not saying that any one style is superior to another.  Each style offers different things; if you want hard contact, knock down fighting -- you're not going to find that in a tai chi or aikido class.  You want something more like MMA or kickboxing or one of the many other arts that focus on that.  If you want something that includes weapon use early on -- you need to look towards the Filipino martial arts, ninjustu/budo taijutsu, or other arts that include those early.  And I could go on creating a list here, but I think I've made the point.  You need to find an art that offers what you're interested in.

Then you need to find someone who not only can teach that art (and ideally, teach it well!), but also offers the emphasis you want.  If you came to my class looking for a hard conditioning workout -- you'd generally be SOL.  We don't have time in class to do your conditioning; we're teaching.  There are other instructors within my system (some are even local to me, and I'll gladly direct you to them) that place a greater emphasis on conditioning in class.  And there are other related aspects, like are all belt/skill levels taught at the same time, or does the schedule change as you advance, and are children taught in the same classes as adults.

Which leads to the last point to consider; the overall feel of the class.  I've seen classes & schools that feel like health clubs; you come in, work out, and leave and don't see each other outside of class except by accident or coincidence.  But I've also trained in classes that are like families, where everyone gets together outside of class and has fun and helps each other.  That's my personal preference -- but I know people who are much happier getting their class in and being done.

So -- make your choice carefully, commit yourself to it, and I'm sure you'll be happy and enjoy your training.  Speed through the selection, and maybe you'll be lucky...  But maybe you won't!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 24, 2006)

Agree with the others advice, look into several different styles and studios, try them out and then choose whatever fits you best.  
Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## still learning (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello, Please check out tne JUDO schools that are nearby.  Do NOT !underestimate the effectiveness of this art.  It works well on self-defense.

Having train in Shotokan and Kempo for many years, and just started in an Adult education class for one semester (JUDO) beginners class.  I have found this JUDO to be a great art to learn.

Please try this JUDO classes and see for yourself.........Aloha


----------



## Slihn (Dec 25, 2006)

They are both very good styles to train.Im sure you alreasy know much about kickboxing.I personally think that is it is very good fliud Martial Art to that teaches its students various strageties in dealing with opponets.It is also a one of the best ways to stay in shape.

Ninjitsu is a very good art to learn efficent grappling.trapping techniques.It also teaches you various "soft" points in the body where to strike a person,how to use and defend against weapons and how to deal with more than one attacker.Ninjitsu is more of a well rounded style.

In the end it is all going to be up to you which style to choose,but peronsally I would train in both,they compliment each other very well.


----------



## Cathain (Dec 25, 2006)

Slihn said:


> They are both very good styles to train.Im sure you alreasy know much about kickboxing.I personally think that is it is very good fliud Martial Art to that teaches its students various strageties in dealing with opponets.It is also a one of the best ways to stay in shape.
> 
> Ninjitsu is a very good art to learn efficent grappling.trapping techniques.It also teaches you various "soft" points in the body where to strike a person,how to use and defend against weapons and how to deal with more than one attacker.Ninjitsu is more of a well rounded style.
> 
> In the end it is all going to be up to you which style to choose,but peronsally I would train in both,they compliment each other very well.



Thank you, very good advice. I'm not sure I have the time nor money to do both - much as I would like to.
I'll take what you've said on board. I'll probably go and watch the Ninjutsu class to get a feel for it and make a decision from there.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 25, 2006)

Best of luck with everything, have a merry Christmass


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 27, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> I disagree; styles DO matter, at least as much as instructors.
> 
> But I'm not saying that any one style is superior to another.  Each style offers different things; if you want hard contact, knock down fighting -- you're not going to find that in a tai chi or aikido class.  You want something more like MMA or kickboxing or one of the many other arts that focus on that.  If you want something that includes weapon use early on -- you need to look towards the Filipino martial arts, ninjustu/budo taijutsu, or other arts that include those early.  And I could go on creating a list here, but I think I've made the point.  You need to find an art that offers what you're interested in.
> 
> ...


I should have specified - my view is that the instructor makes the style "come alive." So in picking an instructor - my thoughts are that you will have picked an instructor within a style that interests you - and the instructor motivates you to make that style your own. Sorry, should have specified more clearly.


----------



## L Canyon (Dec 28, 2006)

did you like your previous instructor?

I would echo the opinions above and urge you to go to the studios and watch the classes (do you believe in the techniques and training methods you see?)

and talk to the instructors, and ask plenty of questions. Pick something that speaks to you, and challenges you.


----------



## charyuop (Dec 29, 2006)

I would look into the real reason that made you stop training the first time. It might be that the style you were doing was not really something that attracted you and in the long run it bored you.

As they always suggested in this forum, think about what you want to obtain out of the training. Are you a person who would do better with a soft art or harder? Could you be more interested in an "acrobatic" martial art or more a "well grounded" one? Could you be interested in the philosophy that lays behind a traditional MA or just pure self-defense like a MMA?

Unfortunately here everyone can give you advice according to personal preferences, but what you are really looking for is hiding inside yourself and you only can answer to those questions.


----------



## Cathain (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to update this thread.
The Ninjutsu dojo I was looking at closed over a year ago, I eventually discovered! 

I've enrolled in the Lau Gar kwoon now and looking forward to getting that first sash (which hopefully shouldn't be too far away with my previous Kickboxing training + I've quit smoking now for a month and started going back to the gym). I've even been practicisng my syllabus for the second sash. Yes, I'm that keen


----------



## bydand (Feb 11, 2007)

Cathain said:


> Just to update this thread.
> The Ninjutsu dojo I was looking at closed over a year ago, I eventually discovered!
> 
> I've enrolled in the Lau Gar kwoon now and looking forward to getting that first sash (which hopefully shouldn't be too far away with my previous Kickboxing training + I've quit smoking now for a month and started going back to the gym). I've even been practicisng my syllabus for the second sash. Yes, I'm that keen



These are the types of updates I love to read!  Good luck on your training, and on your quitting smoking. :asian:


----------



## Cathain (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement :thumbsup


----------



## shrek (Feb 12, 2007)

GREAT job on quitting smoking   That takes serious willpower!  And it does get easier the longer you go with out them.

Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Cathain (Feb 12, 2007)

shrek said:


> GREAT job on quitting smoking  That takes serious willpower! And it does get easier the longer you go with out them.
> 
> Keep on keepin on!


 
Thanks buddy!
I found cardio workout at the gym is clearly easier now than it was 4 weeks ago. Now I can run 15 - 20 mins still breathing fairly normally through my nose, instead of panting for breath after 3 mins


----------

